# Frenchman's Cove property taxes:



## Numismatist (Mar 10, 2011)

Here they come:

http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/v-i-property-tax-bills-issued-1.1116396#axzz1GEJElliR


----------



## djs113 (Mar 10, 2011)

can't wait


----------



## Powerguy (Mar 10, 2011)

My two resales do not show up in the online tax database under my name. Only one shows up under the previous owners name. Maybe it will be a tax free year for me.


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 10, 2011)

Mine are there, but with ZERO dollars


----------



## TJCNewYork (Mar 10, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> Mine are there, but with ZERO dollars



What's up with that?  Aren't property taxes included in the COA's annual budget and collected by MVCI by inclusion in maintenance fees?


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 10, 2011)

TJCNewYork said:


> What's up with that?  Aren't property taxes included in the COA's annual budget and collected by MVCI by inclusion in maintenance fees?



NOPE.  They are separate.


----------



## dundeeyank (Mar 10, 2011)

*where to I find the lists?*

I bought in 2009.  just wonder where the list can be found.  not that I want to see my name or the amount.


----------



## dundeeyank (Mar 10, 2011)

*tax search.... have fun   NOT!*



dundeeyank said:


> I bought in 2009.  just wonder where the list can be found.  not that I want to see my name or the amount.



Found it.
http://public.usvi.cavucorp.com/main.asp


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 19, 2011)

Has anyone actually gotten their bill in the mail yet?


----------



## djs113 (Mar 19, 2011)

have not received anything yet despite the tax roll saying they were printed on March 1

can't wait - they say i owe

$230.50 for 2006
$230.50 for 2007

for my 2 BR Platinum Plus week

so adding that to our yearly maintenance blls - ouch - this is really adding up

- David


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 20, 2011)

I received this from MVCI while I was at MFC in February,


Dear James & Suzanne Freeman,	

The Government of the U.S. Virgin Islands is in the process of billing property owners for the 2007 tax year. Per an agreement between the USVI government and the management company for your resort, the 2007 bills were to be sent to the management company in bulk for distribution to owners after the management company has had an opportunity to review the bills for accuracy. It has come to our attention, that despite the agreement, some owners may be receiving their bills in the mail from the USVI government. 

We would advise that you do NOT pay these tax bills at this time. 

We continue to work with the USVI government to ensure the accuracy of the 2007 bills. You will be receiving information from the management company regarding this tax billing and, in some cases, your actual tax bill may differ from the amount stated on the USVI bill.

Sincerely,


Terry Baxter
Director, Property Tax
Marriott Vacation Club International 
407-513-6515 

In addition, no one should be billed or pay for 2006. They didn't get a CO until 2007 and the USVI has said they won't bill prior to the CO being issued.


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 20, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> I received this from MVCI while I was at MFC in February,
> 
> 
> Dear James & Suzanne Freeman,
> ...





Good Lord, so no one really knows what the right number is supposed to be:hysterical:


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 22, 2011)

After receiving my tax bill in the mail yesterday I was still a little confused about what amount to pay. The actual bill from the USVI was pretty clear, $232 for the 2007 tax year. Accompanying the bill was a separate letter from MVCI that was for $139.50. I called Terry Baxter at MVCI and he gave me a pretty good summation of the proper way to handle the tax bill.

The lower bill is what I will pay because the unit I bought didn't get a CO until late May of 2007. MVCI and ARDA have worked out a deal with the USVI to prorate the USVI bill so that only the portion of the year that the CO was in effect gets taxed. Not all units had the same date for their individual CO's so the pro-ration % of your individual bill might vary from mine. In fact you might not get a pro-ration if your unit was issed it's CO in January 2007 as some were. Luck of the draw I guess.

Here is the math on how they figured your bill. I'm using a Plat Plus Pres week assesment so if you own a less expensive week your assesment will be less than mine.

$31,000      Assesed valuation
     x .60     Percentage of assesed value they tax on.
$18,600      Taxable amount
   1.25%      Tax rate for Timeshares
 $232.50      Tax Due
      x.60       Pro-ration of the tax year that my unit had a CO
 $139.50      Actual tax I will pay for 2007 due by March 15, 2011, payable by May 15th without being delinquent. After August 15th they assess a late fee

Terry also said that the 2008 tax bill will be sent out in the later part of the year. They will continue sending two bills a year until they are caught up. At some point in the next two years the percentage of assesed value will change from 60% to 50%. In my case that would change my basic tax from $232.50 to $193.75. Still a lot of tax for a timeshare IMO but better than a sharp stick in the eye.

Sorry about the formatting of the math section. No matter how I spced it it came out without spacing between the numbers and the text.


----------



## stthomaslovers (May 10, 2011)

When we bought, end of March 2011, we were told that the taxes were included in the maintenance fee. Are you telling us the salesman lied to us?

Edit to add: sorry for bumping an oldish thread, again.


----------



## djs113 (May 10, 2011)

as of now - taxes were never included in the maintenance bills

there has been pending litigation for years that has now been finally closed

when we were at our last owners meeting, they mentioned that they would like to incorporate taxes into the maintenance bills at some future date - but as of this past February, it had not been done

- David


----------



## stthomaslovers (May 10, 2011)

djs113 said:


> as of now - taxes were never included in the maintenance bills
> 
> there has been pending litigation for years that has now been finally closed
> 
> ...



Odd, that was one thing that kind of swayed me to buy. Not having to deal with tax BS. Our salesman told us, straight up, "taxes are included in the annual maintenance so you don't have to worry about that." I'll have to give him a ring.


----------



## djs113 (May 10, 2011)

The tax bills we just paid, which were due in Jan '11, definitely did not include USVI property taxes


----------



## stthomaslovers (May 11, 2011)

djs113 said:


> The tax bills we just paid, which were due in Jan '11, definitely did not include USVI property taxes



Ah ha. So property taxes are included in maint fees, but there is some other tax that USVI is charging? Sorry, just unfamiliar with this.


----------



## Powerguy (May 11, 2011)

The tax bills were just mailed out and are NOT included in the maintenence fees.


----------



## djs113 (May 11, 2011)

stthomaslovers said:


> Ah ha. So property taxes are included in maint fees, but there is some other tax that USVI is charging? Sorry, just unfamiliar with this.





Taxes are included in the maintenance fees of the other resorts I own, but they are not in the maintenamce fees of the Cove.  And since this thread is about the Cove, that is what we were talking about.


----------



## stthomaslovers (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll get in touch with my salesman, who told me a few times that taxes were included in the maintenance fees, and get back to the boards.

I think I'm screwed either way though. Not like I can/want to get out of it. It just sucks that I was lied to and I have no power to act upon that.


----------



## Tia (May 20, 2011)

When we bought in the USVI , not Marriott, it was clearly in the contract we signed about paying property taxes separately as I recall. There are common area taxes included in our maint. fee bills, but the individual unit property taxes have always come separate and years behind.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 21, 2011)

*2008 USVI Property taxes coming, 5% discount avail.*

http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/2008-property-tax-bills-coming-soon-1.1178239#axzz1SmyzgrVF

5% discount if paid by Aug. 5:whoopie:


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting the article.  We have not received *ANY* tax bill.  Did the 2007 tax bills get sent out???  If so, when?


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 22, 2011)

californiagirl said:


> Thanks for posting the article.  We have not received *ANY* tax bill.  Did the 2007 tax bills get sent out???  If so, when?



They are going to be on the back of the 2008 bills.   What a dumb way to do it, but a lot of people pre-paid their 2007, so it's a big mess.

Anyway, remember to turn it over and look.

You can check Cavucorp for your information, but mine still shows zero due http://public.usvi.cavucorp.com/ 


Maybe I'll get lucky and they won't fix it!


----------



## mariawolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone have any idea how much they are--get a discount for paying by August 5th yet haven't received a bill. Can't exactly remember when I bought but have used it 4 times so guess I owned in 2008!


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 22, 2011)

mariawolf said:


> Anyone have any idea how much they are--get a discount for paying by August 5th yet haven't received a bill. Can't exactly remember when I bought but have used it 4 times so guess I owned in 2008!



The salesman told me 'not much' so I'm going by that!:rofl: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 22, 2011)

My 2008 tax bill is up on the site but I haven't received any mail about it yet. One curious thing, my plat+ Pres week is $232 but the regular Plat weeks are only $115. It wasn't double the cost to buy it so I can't figure out why it would be double the tax.

I received my 2007 tax bill a few months ago and there was nothing on the back indicating you could pay your 2008 taxes or anything about a discount for paying early.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 22, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> My 2008 tax bill is up on the site but I haven't received any mail about it yet. One curious thing, my plat+ Pres week is $232 but the regular Plat weeks are only $115. It wasn't double the cost to buy it so I can't figure out why it would be double the tax.
> 
> I received my 2007 tax bill a few months ago and there was nothing on the back indicating you could pay your 2008 taxes or anything about a discount for paying early.



No, THIS 2008 bill coming out will have the 2007 taxes on the back if you haven't paid them yet; I've never gotten mine, so they'd be due by me.

I looked myself up on Cavucorp and it still shows zero balance.


----------



## Powerguy (Jul 23, 2011)

If you bought resale you should look up the tax bill under the name of the previous owner.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 23, 2011)

I received my tax bill for two of the three units I own for 2008. Nothing on the bill indicates there will be a discount for paying by August 5th. Anybody have any more info on this?

To correct my previous post about the difference in tax between a Plat+ and a Plat unit I forgot that the Plat units I own are EOY. They bill you half the tax each year.

Powerguy- See you in February. I owe you a few drinks at the bar.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 23, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> I received my tax bill for two of the three units I own for 2008. Nothing on the bill indicates there will be a discount for paying by August 5th. Anybody have any more info on this?
> 
> To correct my previous post about the difference in tax between a Plat+ and a Plat unit I forgot that the Plat units I own are EOY. They bill you half the tax each year.
> 
> Powerguy- See you in February. I owe you a few drinks at the bar.



This is where I got it from:

http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/2008-property-tax-bills-coming-soon-1.1178239#axzz1SmyzgrVF


----------



## Powerguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking forward to that Jim. Hope all is well.

Dave


----------



## mariawolf (Jul 25, 2011)

Got my bill--$78.75 for 2 bedroom gold--it says pay by 8/20/11 and receive early payment discount--doesn't say what it is--so I guess they apply it to an upcoming year????
Can we write this off as real estate taxes on our US taxes?


----------



## mariawolf (Jul 25, 2011)

Also just FYI--this is an every year unit and assessed improvement is $10,500


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 25, 2011)

mariawolf said:


> Got my bill--$78.75 for 2 bedroom gold--it says pay by 8/20/11 and receie early payment discount--doesn't say what it is--so I guess they apply it to an upcoming year????
> Can we write this off as real estate taxes on our US taxes?



Wow, that's way les then they told us when we bought it.  That'd be nice.

Mine still shows zero?...


----------



## mariawolf (Jul 25, 2011)

If it is based on purchase price ours was lower because at that point my husband was a Marriott employee and we got a discount--even with that due to the market not worth what we paid :-( but it is a great resort! And now we don't get the employee discount at hotels!


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 25, 2011)

Just received my 2008 tax bills today.  Plat Plus 3 BR is $194 and $149 for the 2 BR.  Will these eventually be rolled into the maintenance fees when they catch up or will they always be  billed separately?


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 25, 2011)

suzannesimon said:


> Just received my 2008 tax bills today.  Plat Plus 3 BR is $194 and $149 for the 2 BR.  Will these eventually be rolled into the maintenance fees when they catch up or will they always be  billed separately?



Are you sure about those numbers? They seem very low. Yes they will roll them into the MF but not till the USVI catches up and starts billing the current years tax in the current year. Personally I'd rather pay a separate bill because if they don't give the tax it's own line/item on the MF it's not deductable as property tax.


----------



## RedHook (Jul 25, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Are you sure about those numbers? They seem very low. Yes they will roll them into the MF but not till the USVI catches up and starts billing the current years tax in the current year. Personally I'd rather pay a separate bill because if they don't give the tax it's own line/item on the MF it's not deductable as property tax.



Got mine today for 2008. $81 for a 2-bedroom, gold season.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 25, 2011)

It seemed too low to me also.  They are Christmas weeks which aren't as popular as President's or New Year's week but I wouldn't think the taxing authority would adjust for that.


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 25, 2011)

Still waiting for ours.  We are original owners.  I'm not sure they will be added and billed with our maintenance fee.  Our DSV are always billed separate.


----------



## icydog (Jul 28, 2011)

*They asked me to pay past due taxes even though I don't own the property any longer*

I sold my week there. Before I could close I paid all the back taxes. NOw they send me a bill for 2008 Taxes. I don't even own the timeshare!!! 

I sent the bill back to them. I wrote across it that I paid the bills when I sold my contract and that the week doesn't belong to me any longer. I hope it works and they don't just throw the invoice in the garbage and send me another bill.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 28, 2011)

My cavucorp database entry still says zero!  I better not miss the discount window


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine now shows online.  Lists print date of the bill as 7/22!!  No wonder I have not received it yet!


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 29, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> My cavucorp database entry still says zero!  I better not miss the discount window



If my building was not completed in 2008, would I NOT have to pay property taxes then?


----------



## oper035 (Aug 2, 2011)

My understanding is if you were an owner of a recorded deed on 1/1/2009, then you should be receiving a tax bill for 2008.
We bought in July of 2007, closed in December 2007, but the deed was not recorded until 1/18/2008, hence we were not owners of record on 1/1/2008
and did not receive a 2007 bill.


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 2, 2011)

My deed was recorded 10/04/2007...but the building that I 'bought' wasn't built yet, so I got a free vacation somewhere else.

Perhaps, this is why no property taxes for 2008?


----------



## oper035 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is the opening sentence from the link you posted of the Daily News article:
_
The Division of Property Tax has issued the 2007 property tax bills to Virgin Islands property owners. The 2007 bills are issued to the property owners of record as of Jan. 1, 2008_. 

From my database record I click on the Parcel # field under the 
Property Tax section.
That takes me to a screen with a Start date, which matches my deed recording date.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 2, 2011)

The bill shows no discount amount or method for applying a discount if paid by August 5.  So I'm going to pay the bill in full and assume this is the discounted amount (figuring this amount will include late penalties to be billed later).  Backasswards but it is the USVI... after all.


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 2, 2011)

oper035 said:


> Here is the opening sentence from the link you posted of the Daily News article:
> _
> The Division of Property Tax has issued the 2007 property tax bills to Virgin Islands property owners. The 2007 bills are issued to the property owners of record as of Jan. 1, 2008_.
> 
> ...



I have no problem finding my account, parcel, and record - it's just that they all say zero.??


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I finally got through to someone in the Tax Assessor office who faxed me my 2008 bill ($81), even though the online database still shows zero.

I paid it today, so got the Aug. 5th discount.

She said MFC had various phases at that time and many didn't get recorded correctly.  She still could not answer if I owe anything for 2007...


----------



## stthomaslovers (Aug 15, 2011)

Check out this ebay listing...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marriott-French...Timeshares&hash=item2a129dc6c5#ht_4421wt_1397

They claim property taxes are included in the MF's. This goes along with what our sales guy said. I wonder if they changed it up for new purchases?


----------



## chuck1955 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think that is true - the MF amount listed is the 2011 amount w/o taxes, which for 2008 would be about $94 for this unit.  The buyer of this Ebay listing may not realize it yet, but he may be on the hook for 2008-2011 taxes that have not been paid (or billed except for 2008).  I think the listing's claim the taxes are included is probably part of a boilerplate template for such listings, but the listing company should know better.  Hopefully the buyer will see this and demand $400 back for the 2008-2011 taxes that are yet to be paid (although maybe the current owner paid/will pay) the 2008 bill.

Nevertheless, decent price for the buyer on the bid.


----------

